# My low budget gear :-)



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

Downstairs 3.1
NHT SB2's accross the front
Velodyne DPS-10 subwoofer (strong down to about 24hz)
Onkyo Tx Sr 602
Den setup 3.1
Harman Kardon AVR 235
NHT SB2's for TV, Infinity Primus 150's for computer)
Onkyo TX 800 stereo receiver
Chaintech AV710 Optical out for music
Natalie P's comming soon 
Rythmik Servo 2.0ft^3 sealed


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2006)

What is BFD, or REW


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

Hey,
There are two buttons toward the top of this page. One says "Room EQ Wizard" (AKA REW), the other says "Behringer Feedback Destroyer BFD Guide" (AKA BFD). Clicking those will guide you to a lot of information regarding your question


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2006)

Do you need any special equipment besides a computer to run this software?


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

You need the BFD, which is an external parametric EQ built by Behringer. I bought a new one on eBay for something like $90. It really makes a big difference in the frequency response of your sub.

You will also need a mic or an SPL meter of some sort. Many people around here use the Radio Shack SPL meter. They're around $50 new. A PC with a line-in input in needed. You may also need a long cable to connect your PC to the SPL meter, and you may need some adapters to be able to plug into your sound card properly.

If you read through those two links at the top of the HTS page, most, if not all, of your questions will be answered. If not, there are plenty of experts around here that are more than happy to help.


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

jokers10 said:


> Do you need any special equipment besides a computer to run this software?


As Otto stated, if you plan on using Room EQ wizard to measure your in-room frequency response you will need an SPL meter or calibrated mic. Using a calibrated mic will yield the most accurate results.

The process goes like this...
1. Use Room EQ Wizard to measure your in-room frequency response with help from an SPL meter/Calibrated mic. With a RadioShack SPL meter you will need to apply one of our calibration files listed in the downloads section.
2. Take a snapshot of your graph if you notice any steep nulls (reflections or poor room acoustics causing a decrease in output at a certrain frequency)
3. Share your graph with us over at the BFW/REW section of this forum and we'll take a look at it...of course you can skip that step and try to determine whether or not you need a form of EQ for your subwoofer or need to try other placement options. But we'd definitely like to help 
4. If you find that room placement doesn't flatten out the measured response and things sound one-notey or boomy you may be a good candidate for becomming a BFD owner.

Now, If you plan on using the software to measure various line-level outputs...like your subwoofer pre-out's frequency response for example, you will not need an SPL meter or BFD.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2006)

I need an o'scope so I can adjust the levels on my sub amp.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

jokers10 said:


> I need an o'scope so I can adjust the levels on my sub amp.


Why?


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2006)

I need to see if the levels feeding my amp are clipping therefore causing clipping past the amp. No worries though, I believe I have located one.


----------

